
Are European software engineers still welcomed in London? - deliriousferret
What is the atmosphere in London right now about European workers?
Are companies more reluctant to hire them?
I have heard that some financial companies are planning to move to other countries in Europe.
What about software companies and startups?
======
deliriousferret
It seems that it is going to freeze some investments and recruitments.

[https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jun/26/city-of-
lon...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/jun/26/city-of-london-
expecting-further-post-brexit-losses-when-trade-reopens)

At the end of the article : "Hood said he had already heard of three deals
being put on indefinite hold. There were also reports that investors in
technology start-ups in the UK were pulling out because the funds were
contingent on Britain remaining in the EU."

------
BjoernKW
It's really too soon to tell.

If UKIPers have it their way, all the way, the atmosphere for foreigners will
become poisonous (for an idea about how this might end up being like just
watch V for Vendetta or better yet read the graphic novel).

I doubt that, though because even they're not stupid enough to bite the hand
that feeds them. However, I said the same thing about the Brexit before.

The world will continue spinning, it just might not revolve around London
anymore.

------
Intimatik
I reckon that nothing has really changed so far =)

